# Throwing Up When Scared



## Thunderbird (Jun 18, 2012)

One of my cockatiels (Igor, a 2 yo female) has been occasionally throwing up while in flight. When she lands, she's usually making a sneezing/coughing noise. Her vomit is mostly clear liquid (it may just be water; I'm not sure how thick or sticky it is), and a few undigested seeds and food pellets. 
Her droppings are mostly water with some lines of poo and some white. It's not like the poo of the other two, which is more like a neat little packet, but I never thought anything of it because that's how she has pooed ever since I bought her (she came from a breeder).
The vomiting happens irregularly around once a month or less. This is about the 3rd or 4th time it's happened. She always does it while flying away from something that scares her (usually my brother). Other than the vomiting, she's been herself. I would dismiss the vomiting as resulting from the stress of trying to get away from my brother, but her vomit matches the descriptions of sick-birdy puke pretty closely. Also, last time she did it he was in another room. She had just flown into a window, though. Has anyone had anything like this before? Is it possible that this is stress and not an illness?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I've never heard of a bird throwing up from stress. I would take her to the vets. When my tiel was vomiting, he also did it sporadically and acted normally other than that. He ended up having "bad bacteria" and had to be given antibiotics. But if I hadn't seen him throw up I never would have suspected he was sick. That's how normal he was acting.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I haven't either. She sounds more sick than stressed, especially if her poo is abnormal too


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Sounds like you need to visit a vet as a precaution. Vomiting in flight sounds odd too.

I hope she's ok.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope she gets better
Sending hope from my flock


----------

